
Show HN: Upstart.me – Find newsletters to promote your startup or side projects - pixelfeeder
http://upstart.me/?v10
======
pixelfeeder
Last time, I posted the pre-launch (V 0.5) of this service, which basically
was a weekly newsletter that featured 3 newsletters that you could sponsor.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14445239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14445239))

The feedback was fantastic, and today I'm finally launching the searchable
database.

Browse through a growing feed of newsletters and support influencers by
advertising in their newsletters. Get your product in front of their thousands
of targeted and engaged subscribers.

Play around with it and let me know what you think.

------
ttd
Looks slick, though I might personally prefer a slightly denser list. Is there
a way to sort by metrics (subscribers, price)?

~~~
pixelfeeder
You can search/filter by certain keywords, but I have those filtering options
(price, subscribers) on my to-do list. Hopefully it'll be ready later this
week.

